# Just got 128 Ounce Deli Cups - Do I need to poke holes in them or clean them?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I just got some 128 Ounce "Grow Out" Deli Cups in the mail for my first batch of newly formed Thumbnail Vent Froglets. 

I thought that they would have holes in them but they do not.

Should I poke some holes in them or will the Froglets have enough air with the cups the way they are now?

I have seen Deli Cups before where the cup itself or the lids had tiny holes in them and I have seen them used without holes before too.

What do you guys recommend?

Also, the cups and lids are a little "oily"

Is that normal?

Should I keep them or throw them out?

I do not want the "oilyness" to harm the frogs in any way.

Should I just wash them out?

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Wash them with soapy water first, then rinse. I go the extra step of sterilizing with a mild bleach solution.

I poke holes with a hot paper clip. Heat it over a candle until glowing, you can usually melt 5-6 holes before needing to reheat. Use the smallest paper lip possible to prevent FF escapees.


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2008)

I use a hand held hole punch, but if it eats fruit flies, this won't work, holes will be to big.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I dont poke holes. Plenty of air and air exchange when you feed daily. Which you should for the first 2-3 months. I set mine up like normal tanks. You can see then at the end of the video here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X84AGpETNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Gocubs said:


> I dont poke holes. Plenty of air and air exchange when you feed daily. Which you should for the first 2-3 months. I set mine up like normal tanks. You can see then at the end of the video here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X84AGpETNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Nice video.

I was thinking about setting up a 10 gallon tank for them to grow out in but someone told me it might be hard for them to find food.

Should I maybe start them off in a 16 Ounce Deli Cup instead of a 128 for like a week or so until I know for sure that they are eating good?

Also, how is your 128 Ounce Deli Cup set up?

Do you have a layer of ABG Dirt then Moss?

Or is the substrate all Moss?

How many Thumbnails do you have in there?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I set up my thumbnails in a 190 oz(same as a 128 but taller) with about 1/4 inch of clean Chilean sphagnum and 1-2 inches of leaf litter and a couple large magnolia leaves with a sprig of pothos or some other easy plant like ficus, pepperoni a Serpens, etc. You could add ABG, but it really isn't needed.

I seed these with springtails and a few Isopods in advance and always have a couple empties going. When the froglets are ready, I place them right into the tub. Usually they've climbed up and are sitting on the side of their cups by then. 

Resist the urge to over mist these small containers. A single fine spray every couple days is more than enough, if you mist too much you may find they get sloppy pretty quick.

I will personally add up to 5 thumbnail froglets per container. Larger froglets, 3 is probably enough. They grow up quickly and decimate the springs and are ready to move into a 10 gallon grow out pretty fast.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I have about 60 froglets that I house in 6 qt tupperware containers from Target (for 97 cents each) and 190 oz containers from TSK supply (about 3-4 froglets per container). 

I don't poke holes in them. By me opening them up to feed every day is good enough. But poking holes like Doug said wouldn't pose a problem- it does allow more air flow.

I keep it simple I just put sphagnum on the bottom with some pothos clippings and magnolia leaves. When the tads develop 4 legs I put them into a 2 oz container (from Burger King  ) and I put that slanted in sphagnum moss at the bottom of one of my froglet containers. The frog will climb out on its own when ready and strong enough (if not ... Survival of the fittest). When he has reabsorbed his tail I make a mound of springtails for them to eat.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I mostly use shoe box sized or larger sterilite containers for grow out, but I found that with the 128 oz. deli container, if you use a hole saw to make a hole in the lit the size of the foam plugs that some people use in fruit fly cups, you don't have to always take off those PITA lids and you get air exchange without making little holes.


----------

